# cactus pads in Canada?



## dannomite (Jul 20, 2010)

Just a question to my fellow Canadian forum members. Has anyone ever seen Prickly Pear (optunia) cactus pads for sale anywhere in Canada? Maybe at an imported food store or frozen or something like that? I have yet to find any but was wondering if anyone else has seen it. Thanks!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 20, 2010)

dannomite said:


> Just a question to my fellow Canadian forum members. Has anyone ever seen Prickly Pear (optunia) cactus pads for sale anywhere in Canada? Maybe at an imported food store or frozen or something like that? I have yet to find any but was wondering if anyone else has seen it. Thanks!



Do you know of any food markets catering to Hispanics (folks from Mexico, the Caribean, Central or South America), primarily? That's a good place to look. Ask for *nopals* (pads) and/or _*tunas*_ (the fruit)...Around here the pads go for $.35 per or 3/$1 and the pears are $.60/lb...likely a bit higher up your way, but probably not too spendy.

Might see what varieties would grow there, as well...pretty easy to grow I'm discovering.


----------



## Isa (Jul 20, 2010)

In Montreal, QC they sell Cactus pear to almost all of the food market, if you have any italian food store near your house, I am sure you will find them there .


----------



## t_mclellan (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Dan;

Here is a nice list of "Cold Hardy" Opuntia.
http://www.getnet.net/~richarde/cactusstore/Cold Hardy Cacti.htm

Opuntia humifusa humifusa
Opuntia polyacantha fragilis
Opuntia polyacantha polyacanta
These are all native to Canada & you should be able to find them and others from your local cactus & succulent society.
http://affiliates.cssainc.org/cactus-and-succulent-society-of-alberta.html

I hope this helps.
Tom McLellan


----------



## Traveller (Jul 21, 2010)

Not meaning to thread jack but I've been looking also.


----------



## dannomite (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I was wondering a bit more about growing it indoors.....Has anyone had success with that?


----------



## t_mclellan (Jul 21, 2010)

Lots of sun & they are fine.


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 21, 2010)

I can ship whole cactus pads to Canada and when the fruit are in season, that as well.


----------



## Isa (Jul 21, 2010)

Cory, do you know if the Canadian custom will let the shipment pass?


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 21, 2010)

As far as I have been told it isnt a problem. I asked the workers here at my local post office. I will ship them USPS Priority.


----------



## Isa (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Cory


----------



## JohnathanO (Jul 23, 2010)

Any Canadians in Ontario, Fortinos flyer this week has prickly pears 6.99 for a case (18) 

i picked up a case today.


----------



## artemiss (Jul 30, 2010)

Im able to find the fruit at my local Sobeys grocery store. I was a little surprised they had it, my tort LOVES it. I havent seen any cactus for sale though, and Ive been looking everywhere.


----------



## JourneyTort (Jul 30, 2010)

As the previous poster mentioned you can get the Prickly Pear Fruit at Fortinos by the case but you wouldn't be able to use all this without it going bad if you only have 1 or 2 torts. Fortinos does sell them separately once in a while (I guess when they have a case left over before it goes bad). I have purchased a few this way, you just have to keep your eye open whenever you go in there.

The cactus pads I grow inside in winter and I move the pots outside in summer and just cut off what I need.


----------

